# Carbon arrows for finger shooting?



## DutchMike (Jun 26, 2016)

My advice is to go to a shop and shoot different carbons of different spines without vanes, and see which one fly best. The charts dont always tell the best.
Yesterday i got some carbon warriors for my hoyt dorado 35#. Acoording to the chart the 500 would be fitting, but we found the 600 spine to be flying more true...
Oyeah, i dont hunt, but i only shoot carbon, from my 53# tribute, my 74# tribute, my 52# protec, quite happy with em


----------



## BIGWIG (Sep 2, 2009)

Depending on draw length and poundage, but I've been shooting carbon arrows with my fingers for over 25 years. I shoot Easton ACC's 3-71 at 32" and 74 lbs. Carbon recover quicker but are usually less forgiving. But the ACC's I"m referring to, are carbon and an aluminum combination.


----------



## DannyB4 (May 15, 2018)

I shoot Black Eagle Vintage 350’s with my Conquest and Triumph set around 60#


----------



## CountMein505 (Apr 20, 2018)

Try 340-350 spine for #63 + I shoot 400 29" 100g
Points Nap flipper rest.


----------



## a.brown (Nov 3, 2015)

I've been using cabelas carbon hunter arrows with the 4" vanes. They seem to fly well for me out of my reflex caribou hunter. I've researched them a bit and believe them to be beman ics hunter arrows with cabelas name on them.


----------



## a.brown (Nov 3, 2015)

The cabelas carbon hunters I use are 55-70's at 30" long. The reflex caribou bow is set at 28.5" draw and 68 pounds.


----------



## afox1980 (Nov 9, 2018)

Cabelas stalker extreme 340s shoot good out of my Hoyt Enticer. They are 30” with 125 grain points. I’m shooting abour 60 pounds and 30” draw. NAP centerest flipper tunes up well with it.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolutely recommend finger shooters use carbon arrows!
I shoot a 400 spine at 29.5" draw 55# (as a point of reference)

I will caution you though that because of the inherent motion of the finger release you are far better off with a heavier arrow. So don't go chasing the arrow speed. Stick with a 125 grain head and larger profile and longer fletchings.


----------



## Khabib (Oct 16, 2018)

Aluminum arrows are more forgiving and straighter. They bend quickly though. Try diffrent spines and choose what works for you.


----------



## Recurveaholic77 (Feb 11, 2019)

I was using carbon and couldn't get my bare shafts to stop nock right tears, switched to wood arrows and I will not be going back to carbon! To each his own!


----------

